# need Spanish mobile number



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I am moving to Spain soon and trying to get my new number set up as need it for work. 

Has anyone used the following for mobile set up as sounds good.

Spanish mobile phones and sim cards for Spain

The tariff 9 option (as need number)

Plan is to bring my unlocked iphone over and insert sim, any help or other suggestions welcome?

Thank you


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes we use HITS prepay mobile. Their device desk speaks English and are very helpful!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi, I am moving to Spain soon and trying to get my new number set up as need it for work.
> 
> Has anyone used the following for mobile set up as sounds good.
> 
> ...


The Yoigo tariffs are very good value. You can get a SIM card only, contract or PAYG, and for €6 a month you get international and national calls for 8 cents a minute. But you might as well take advantage of the free phone offer, so you've got a spare!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Yes we use HITS prepay mobile. Their device desk speaks English and are very helpful!


We also use HITS mobile, cheap enough and reliable, good coverage as it's actually Vodaphone. My husband went back to UK for a week and we could contact each other for reasonable cost.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Always worth checking actual, not sales-person-quoted, coverage in your area if possible before diving in if you can - if necessary by using a friends phone if it's on the network you are thinking of going with.......as an example we found that Vodafone works really well all round our house, but Movistar coverage is almost non-existent.


----------



## Sarajanexx (Mar 20, 2012)

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi, I am moving to Spain soon and trying to get my new number set up as need it for work.
> 
> Has anyone used the following for mobile set up as sounds good.
> 
> ...


I used 0044.com they send you your sim and instructions on how to set it up and register it before you go, they have pay as you go and contract options. All though bt seemed to have the best contract deal.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you


----------

